# my very silly photographs.



## Scylla (Dec 29, 2009)

here is one for today, for my first day of joining! 









​


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

It is reported that Scylla's photograph was taken moments after she saw this:​ 




She hasn't been seen since. To date no body has been recovered.​ 
​


----------



## Scylla (Dec 29, 2009)

hahahhaha, dude i almost choked on my drink!


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

You posted only one very silly photograph! You put an "s" on the end of the thread title for no reason! I am disappointed.


----------



## Scylla (Dec 29, 2009)

one for today, more to come i promise!! <3


----------



## Scylla (Dec 29, 2009)

day two!

LOOK MA, NO ARMS. (or eyes, or nose)









​


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

Ang ganda naman


----------



## Scylla (Dec 29, 2009)

Soma said:


> Ang ganda naman



LOL! salamat po 

a beautiful chimpunk and headless chicken O_O


----------

